# Vitamins And Vaping?



## hands

A unique experience that delivers zero tar, smoke, or second-hand smoke. Just vitamins + flavored vapor.
http://www.vitacig.org/discover/





and





VitaVape takes your ordinary e-juice to another level... Imagine a world where your vaporizing experience will help lead you to a healthier happier you... VitaBlends lets you incorporates essential Vitamins into the e-juice flavors you already.
http://www.shop.vitavaping.com/Vitamin-E-Juice_c6.htm



it would be nice if it works.


----------



## bones

So basically like Vitamin water... but in and eCig.

Wonder if its a scam like vitamin water as well.


----------



## rogue zombie

But can I get it in Nic 18mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ

1mg = 1000mcg

Same things in a single Centrum tablet:

Vitamin A - 1332 IU
Vitamin B1 - 1.4 mg 
Vitamin C -	60 mg
Vitamin E - 14.9 IU
Don't know what the others are.


I know Vitamin tablets are mostly just expensive urine. I also know that Vitamin C breaks down very quickly and would most likely not survive the vaping process. To me it seems that these people are measuring the components in the flavouring and trying to market that.

Preying on peoples ignorance is something that pisses me off. Stuff like this can only cause more harm than good. They are taking the whole 'healthier alternative' thing and pushing it to the next level. Most of us are in this for harm reduction and would never try tell you that it is 100 safe or beneficial in any way beside reduced risk of cancer and cardiovascular related illness. 
There are unfortunately people in this world who take things at face value and will accept sh!t like this as fact. 

If anyone can get a medical/scientific opinion on this I would love to hear it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands

i would also like to see there medical research on this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands

It's Now Possible To Inhale Your Vitamins




As much as you might want to frame that green-juice cleanse as a "pleasant luxury," trying to get all your vitamins from fruits and veggies usually feels like homework. But, thanks to a new trend of vitamin-infused, non-nicotine e-cigarettes, you might be able to fool yourself into having more fun getting healthy.
One brand, VitaCig, sells five flavors made up of different combinations of vitamins, along with fruit and plant extracts. Their Refresh flavor, for example, contains peppermint and spearmint oils and vitamins A, B1, C, and E. The Energize version mixes those vitamins with grapefruit and orange extracts, and Relax includes blueberry and blackcurrant. Each one only costs $5 and goes for about 500 puffs. Bonus: VitaCig has a recycling program!
If you are already a fan of vaping other things, Vita Vape might be more appealing to you; their vitamin-filled liquids work with other vaporizers, so you don't have to buy a whole new setup. Their flavors might be less enticing, though (come on, cherry croissant?), and they only contain one vitamin each: B12 or C. Yet another company, BLOW, makes vitamin-infused liquid for electronic hookahs that's enhanced with vitamins B12 and C, echinacea, and offers the option of including caffeine and/or nicotine.
Since neither e-cigarettes nor multivitamins are regulated by the FDA in the same way that pharmaceutical drugs are, vitamin vapeing companies can't actually claim you're getting any real health value from the vapor. The idea is that your body will absorb the vitamins in the form of water vapor through mucous membranes in the nose, lungs, and mouth. But, because you lose much of the vapor when you exhale, it's unlikely your body is absorbing as much of the vitamins as it would if you swallowed them in pill form or sprayed them directly into your mouth.
There's already a plethora of insane and parent-worrying vape flavors (black pepper, bacon, or pizza, anyone?), and "vape" recently even made the dictionary. So, the introduction of vitamin vapes was only a matter of time. Still, we're pretty sure the majority of health-conscious folks won't be replacing their daily multi with a stick of vita-vapor anytime soon.

http://www.refinery29.com/2014/08/72847/vaporizing-vitamins-fruit


----------



## RATZ

hands said:


> It's Now Possible To Inhale Your Vitamins
> 
> As much as you might want to frame that green-juice cleanse as a "pleasant luxury," trying to get all your vitamins from fruits and veggies usually feels like homework. But, thanks to a new trend of vitamin-infused, non-nicotine e-cigarettes, you might be able to fool yourself into having more fun getting healthy.
> One brand, VitaCig, sells five flavors made up of different combinations of vitamins, along with fruit and plant extracts. Their Refresh flavor, for example, contains peppermint and spearmint oils and vitamins A, B1, C, and E. The Energize version mixes those vitamins with grapefruit and orange extracts, and Relax includes blueberry and blackcurrant. Each one only costs $5 and goes for about 500 puffs. Bonus: VitaCig has a recycling program!
> If you are already a fan of vaping other things, Vita Vape might be more appealing to you; their vitamin-filled liquids work with other vaporizers, so you don't have to buy a whole new setup. Their flavors might be less enticing, though (come on, cherry croissant?), and they only contain one vitamin each: B12 or C. Yet another company, BLOW, makes vitamin-infused liquid for electronic hookahs that's enhanced with vitamins B12 and C, echinacea, and offers the option of including caffeine and/or nicotine.
> Since neither e-cigarettes nor multivitamins are regulated by the FDA in the same way that pharmaceutical drugs are, vitamin vapeing companies can't actually claim you're getting any real health value from the vapor. The idea is that your body will absorb the vitamins in the form of water vapor through mucous membranes in the nose, lungs, and mouth. But, because you lose much of the vapor when you exhale, it's unlikely your body is absorbing as much of the vitamins as it would if you swallowed them in pill form or sprayed them directly into your mouth.
> There's already a plethora of insane and parent-worrying vape flavors (black pepper, bacon, or pizza, anyone?), and "vape" recently even made the dictionary. So, the introduction of vitamin vapes was only a matter of time. Still, we're pretty sure the majority of health-conscious folks won't be replacing their daily multi with a stick of vita-vapor anytime soon.
> 
> http://www.refinery29.com/2014/08/72847/vaporizing-vitamins-fruit


 

Okay I'm sold. Just because I'm too lazy to eat right. Returning 8 used units for a free one won't to too much of a hassle...really. My MVP reckons I take around 800 - 1000 puffs a day so 3 a day at $5 isn't expensive if I get 2 back a week right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Black Box

bumping an old thread.

Has tech improved since 2014? Have Vitamin Liquids gone anywhere or are they just scams like Vitamin Water?


----------



## Hooked

Black Box said:


> bumping an old thread.
> 
> Has tech improved since 2014? Have Vitamin Liquids gone anywhere or are they just scams like Vitamin Water?



@Black Box See https://www.ecigssa.co.za/inhale-health-review.t49164/#post-665733


----------

